# what to use ?



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Can anyone advise me on what shampoo and polish to use on my tt


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

For the shampoo you should be looking for a PH neutral one which also contains no salt.

As for the Polish i can really recommend Zaino AIO its a all in one polish, protectant and sealant and is awesome.
Or Zaino Z2 / Z5 PRO.

Robbie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shampoo use Johnsons baby bath if J i a B was here he would tell you the same


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Shampoo use Johnsons baby bath if J i a B was here he would tell you the same


ditto, the blue bottle one ;-)


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

haha really? jonsons baby bath, i use that on my dogs :lol:

such a multi purpose must have


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup JBB is good.

If you dont want to spend a fortune on car cleaning products get some autoglym super resin polish to "polish" the car and then some wax like meguiars NXT tech wax.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Shampoo use Johnsons baby bath if J-i-a-B was here he would tell you the same


I'm here...and you've all come up with answers :wink:

Johnsons Baby Bath because it works and won't cost a fortune. If it's good enough babies (and your dog) It'll be good enough for your car :wink:

Plenty of inexpensive off-the-shelf products to choose from - nothing "wrong" with the AG super resin stuff and NXT wax for not too much cash.

Perhaps drop trev a PM about his Dodo juice products, probably didn't cost that much more than AG and NXT stuff; gives lovely results and easy to use.

See trevs thread here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115408

Dave


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

great stuff lads, lots of usual products for me to try out 8)

spoilt for choice ..got the JBB today next stop polish and wax 8)

oh and not forgetting my magic tree


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I use Johnson's baby bath to clean my windows!

[House windows]


----------

